# "12 Unattractive, Ugly, Typical Tactics Most People



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I thout this was interesting,,, Dont know if it is good or bad, right or wrong... Maybe some of you have ideas.. But I wanted to share this and see what some others think about it....

http://www.emotionalaffair.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/12-Unattractive-Tactics.pdf


"12 Unattractive, Ugly, Typical Tactics Most People 

Use to Prolong the Affair and Guarantee Their Own Misery."


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

It's very good advice for it paralllels *The 180 degree rules*. My only caveat would be #7 (Give up opposite sex relationships) for the emotionally battered and vulnerable betrayed spouse could easily find him/herself sucked in an EA and later on a full blown affair.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

morituri said:


> It's very good advice for it paralllels *The 180 degree rules*. My only caveat would be #7 (Give up opposite sex relationships) for the emotionally battered and vulnerable betrayed spouse could easily find him/herself sucked in an EA and later on a full blown affair.


I agree with you on #7 I was thinking this to, honestly I thout about how hurt, vulnurable, lonley etc... that if at any point I had found compassion from the oppisite sex at one point in time, well It could had easily turned to an EA. Because as you know how much pain, and devestation that an affair causes, well it could easily lead the BS to get some sort of --say I dare to say VALIDATION --from the oppsite sex that they are not, ugly, hateful, sexless etc... you know all the ugly feelings you go thru when you feel rejected by the h/w.. it not a road a devastated ws should attempt...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

All I see is #2. I guess this is about cheating primarily.


----------

